# Foresight is 2020....



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)

My Dad always liked to tell us of the man who fell into the lensing machine, and made a spectacle of himself!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)

Our Days are Numbered!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm looking forward to 2020!


----------



## peppermint (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2019)

New Years Day is a time to reflect......


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2019)

4 Days  to go .....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

*Back To The Future: The Musical | Official Trailer*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

2020......Windows 7's retirement!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2020)

Noosepapers....2020......


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2020)

Today is as close as we get to the future.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

New headgear for 2020......

Must be an April Fools joke.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2020)

... something about years that end in  '20  ...


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

Who knew that 2020 would be a bummer....God Bless, All...


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 4, 2020)

That reminds me.  When is Mighty Mouse coming to save the day?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------

